# MAR DEL PLATA - the most popular beach city in Argentina



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrasdelobjetivo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrasdelobjetivo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrasdelobjetivo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrasdelobjetivo/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atrasdelobjetivo/


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arqpulti/8158849016


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Escollera Sur de Mar del Plata por Chau DOG, en Flickr




Paseando en Mar del Plata por Chau DOG, en Flickr




TiltShift por Chau DOG, en Flickr




Paseando en Mar del Plata por Chau DOG, en Flickr



​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Las Avenidas HDR por Cristian Beckerle, en Flickr



Avenida Colon por Kassad86, en Flickr



La plaza Colón por Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, en Flickr



Plaza Colón por Mirilamadrid, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

mar del plata_0348 por Jorge Iván Vásquez - Fotógrafo, en Flickr



Playa Grande por Julieta Haase, en Flickr



Plaza San Martín por Julieta Haase, en Flickr



mar del plata 2007 066 por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr
​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

arquitecturadecasas.blogspot.com









www.guiafe.com.ar



Mar del Plata_0069 por Jorge Iván Vásquez - Fotógrafo, en Flickr


Mar del Plata_0077 por Jorge Iván Vásquez - Fotógrafo, en Flickr

​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Presidenta Michelle Bachelet despide a los Grandes Veleros en Mar del Plata por Armada de Chile, en Flickr



Mar del Plata - Torreón del Monje por Pilar65, en Flickr



2013-01-06 at 20-18-58 por Sergey Mikhalev, en Flickr



Día de playa por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr



Playa 2 por edutap, en Flickr

​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

> *MAR DEL PLATA*​
> Mar del Plata is an Argentine city on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, 400 km (249 mi) south of Buenos Aires. Mar del Plata is the second largest city of Buenos Aires Province. The name "Mar del Plata" has the meaning of "sea of the Plate region" or "adjoining sea to the (River) Plate region". Mar del Plata is one of the major fishing ports and the biggest seaside beach resort in Argentina. With a population of 614,350 as per the 2010 census [INDEC], it is the 7th largest city in Argentina.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar_del_Plata


MAP​








image font: http://www.clarin.com/deportes/Mar-Plata-presenta-Dakar_0_465553655.html​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

¡Gran hilo nadielosabra!/ Great thread nadielosabra!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Hermosa Mar del Plata... una de mis ciudades preferidas en Argentina.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

city is beautiful!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

La otra cara de Mar del Plata por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


La felíz desde el cielo por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Mar del Plata desde el cielo por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Playas del Centro - Explored! por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


La felíz desde el cielo por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


Una ciudad con historia por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Argentina is the most "chic" country of latin america ;P
beautiful city! it's my favorite in argentina


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

bellísima ciudad! felicidades!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Sheraton Mar del Plata Hotel—Exterior por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Mar del Plata por Giusbar - Gustavo Barbato, en Flickr


MAR DEL PLATA por jagar41_Juan Antonio, en Flickr


Biker, Mar del Plata. por Pobreloko, en Flickr​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Mar del Plata - Plaza del Milenio 2 por edutap, en Flickr



Mar del Plata por Antoines, en Flickr



Playa Grande por Miradortigre, en Flickr



Puerto Mar del Plata por Gisele Vellaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

One of our nicest cities. Great pics.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Punta Mogotes por Miss Galaxia, en Flickr



Días de verano... por juannypg, en Flickr



Mar del Plata por fitob1, en Flickr



El Ministerio de Seguridad presente en la Costa Atlántica por Ministerio de Seguridad Argentina, en Flickr



Torre Tanque - Mar del Plata por Ronald Hurtado, en Flickr


​


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hexagram_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hexagram_


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaocoliveira


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arqpulti









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arqpulti









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arqpulti


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

More pictures pls, I love this city.


----------



## A dos toques (Nov 24, 2011)

I can avoid having massive flash backs when seeing the buildings and streets where I spent those ever lasting summers during my childhood and teenage years. Great city and great memories!!!


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

http://www.imagenesmardelplata.com.ar/










http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/4375562/Mar-del-Plata-explota.html





















http://wikimapia.org/13287887/es/Barrio-La-Perla


​


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpm90


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/escarfa


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Mar del Plata Coast as Seen from Playa Grande por katiemetz, en Flickr



Sheraton Mar del Plata Hotel—Outdoor Pool por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr



​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Really great pictures!


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

nadielosabra said:


>


No entiendo porque borraste la firma que le pongo a las fotos y eso es San Martín no Mar del Plata


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Driving though Mar del Plata video, from 2011. Watch it full, there's no waste in it.


----------



## karalcorp (Mar 19, 2014)

Love Mar Del Plata. Have a condo there. Can't wait to retire!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

DSC04323 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


DSC04345 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


Torre del Agua, Mar del Plata por alechu_nah, en Flickr


Torreón del Monje por CHIZZO | Graphic Design Studio, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful and charming city! Great thread, by the way! 
It´s amazing how this city is pretty unknown in Brazil, being relatively close.
I´ll go there someday!!


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Éstas vistas se tomaron desde la Torre del BRISTOL CENTER, de MAR DEL PLATA, y es una tardecita muy fresca y de mucho viento. by antonio falcon, en Flickr


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Mar del Plata by Julian Colome, en Flickr


----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mar del Plata but dont forget the sources/credits.


----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/groups/mardelplata/


----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcos_alvarez_photography


----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Axexcite (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Tipodepoder (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Tipodepoder (Dec 23, 2018)

EMArg said:


> Las semi-peatonalizaciones y bares sobre la calle que hicieron en Güemes:


^^


----------



## Tipodepoder (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Tipodepoder (Dec 23, 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Tipodepoderr (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bukakke


----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcos_alvarez_photography


----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Yo. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## UrbanShow24 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## UrbanShow24 (Jan 22, 2020)

^^


----------



## UrbanShow24 (Jan 22, 2020)

}


----------



## cerrajeroseconomicos (Feb 7, 2020)

*Bonita Ciudad*

Muy bonita ciudad ojala pueda visitarla pronto nuevamente


----------



## UrbanShow24 (Jan 22, 2020)

*Mar del plata 1930
*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@UrbanShow24: Dont forget to post also the links/sources of photos that you posted.


----------



## UrbanShow24 (Jan 22, 2020)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/leandro-lenz


----------



## HELLOMYHONEY (May 28, 2020)




----------



## HELLOMYHONEY (May 28, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)

Argentina 🇦🇷 Travel | Hotels | Food | Tips on Instagram: "City lights 😍🇦🇷 🎥 @imagenesaereasmdp"


Argentina 🇦🇷 Travel | Hotels | Food | Tips shared a post on Instagram: "City lights 😍🇦🇷 🎥 @imagenesaereasmdp". Follow their account to see 789 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)

Argentina 🇦🇷 Travel | Hotels | Food | Tips on Instagram: "City lights 😍🇦🇷 🎥 @imagenesaereasmdp"


Argentina 🇦🇷 Travel | Hotels | Food | Tips shared a post on Instagram: "City lights 😍🇦🇷 🎥 @imagenesaereasmdp". Follow their account to see 789 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*When posting photos, we must provide the source/credits of the photos we post. Threads with photos without credits would be deleted.*


----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GaborVona (Aug 3, 2020)




----------

